# Finally got a wood mizer lt15



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

finally got a lt15 financed. pics coming soon. what do you guys do to keep the blade water from freezing.


----------



## nuttin tour (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice I got the lt 15 wide a month ago what fun it is, I take the water tank off and put it in the garage or are you talking about when you are milling? probly put some rv antifreeze in with it then.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

hadn't thought about taking it off. I mean I have it almost takes a ladder to reach it.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would drain it and pour in some RV antifreeze. If sunlight hits it it would be better to remove it if it will sit for long periods of time.


----------



## kenkrizan (Jan 25, 2013)

I use windshield washer fluid in my mill. It's not too expensive, won't freeze and it's not corrosive to blades and guides.


----------



## wlc (Apr 3, 2015)

I've seen one of those in use, very nice mill.


----------

